# Not had a very good morning :o(



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Well fed the dogs as normal this morning................and Qannik my youngest sibe.................blew up to the size of a barrell and started doing real strange things with her body.................scared the living daylights out of me  i rushed her onto the vets an yips was just as i thought bloat 

They have kept her in for the afternoon her stomach hadnt twisted thankfully but thats what they need to prevent from happening otherwise she will need a life saving op 

i have to call back at 3pm to see how she is doing...............would seem so far so good being i aint had a call to say they have rushed her to theater yet 

all the dogs are moping about looking for the lil madam  and she was devestated when i had to leave her at the vets as was i 


Both myself an steve (the vet) are 100% sure this has happened due to her bolting her food (rushing it down)  

see people even shite like this can happen to the carefulest of people


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

aww poor baby hope shes ok and does not need an op


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Jb1432 said:


> Really sorry to hear this hope she gets sorted asap and all is well  i love sibes, would love one, one day. Maybe feed her more? But i guess its just an accident you couldn't do anything about


LOL feed her more ? 

tends to lean towards you saying i dont feed them enough..............

my dogs are fed on BARF she bolted her food so she could rush for her next carcus feeding her more would of probs killed her out right so its a good job i didnt :lol2:




bloat in dogs is from them rushing food down, getting to hyper after eating without letting it settle properly 

it can happen to any dog at anytime it has nothing to do with over or under feeding 

i have 7 dogs that are as a whole very fit and healthy perfect weights and muscle tone


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

adamntitch said:


> aww poor baby hope shes ok and does not need an op


Yeah me too  sibes dont do fantastically under generals  so i would go out of mind with worry 

is bad enough waiting on the straight forward castrations an spayings


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear this Ems (

Don't sit there worrying! Phone the vets and ask how she is, you know how great your vets are.

Love to Qannik, get well soon :grouphug:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I had a lab that bolted her food to stop her i put a very large pebble in her bowl so she couldnt bolt her dinner, and after a while she started to eat normally so I could remove the pebble, but it wold be hard to use that method with BARF

I'm really sorry she has bloat its my worse nightmare, I hope your little girl soon recovers and gets back to normal
Clare


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh gosh what nightmare ..... hope she is better soon - well done for spotting so quick. Tis my worst nightmare


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Sorry to hear this Ems (
> 
> Don't sit there worrying! Phone the vets and ask how she is, you know how great your vets are.
> 
> Love to Qannik, get well soon :grouphug:


Yeah have done hun she is still uncomfortable but stomach is still not twisted so fingers crossed


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> I had a lab that bolted her food to stop her i put a very large pebble in her bowl so she couldnt bolt her dinner, and after a while she started to eat normally so I could remove the pebble, but it wold be hard to use that method with BARF
> 
> I'm really sorry she has bloat its my worse nightmare, I hope your little girl soon recovers and gets back to normal
> Clare


 
Thanks clare 

i think im gonna feed her in another room then she dosnt feel like she has to beat the others to get there first from now on


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

JulieNoob said:


> Oh gosh what nightmare ..... hope she is better soon - well done for spotting so quick. Tis my worst nightmare


It was awful i have never been as scared in my life i wouldnt wish it upon anyone what i had to watch broke my heart


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

i hope she gets better soon x 
its a good job you noticed so quickly and could get her treatment as quick as you did


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ladyboid said:


> i hope she gets better soon x
> its a good job you noticed so quickly and could get her treatment as quick as you did


 
Gawd i know as was just reading a site which said that they can be dead within an hour if not treated  

and steve said as soon as the stomach twists they have 20 mins to get them into surgery or curtains 


I do think this is something that all dog owners need to be aware of if they dont already know about it 

bloat aint just a bad case of wind its life threatening as i said ^^^ there


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

(

Any more news on Qannik?

I think you are right about feeding her separate. Maybe even hand her the food bit by bit for a week or so.

Couldnt you tell her do a big burp like your rabble usually do?:whistling2:

So glad you got her to the vet so quick :2thumb::no1::2thumb::no1:


----------



## LisaD (Jun 1, 2008)

Really hope she's ok, there's nothing worse than having a poorly pet and not being able to do much to ease their pain.
Big hugs to you all x
Lis


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So sorry to read this, but you are so lucky that her stomach didn't twist, you'd have been EXTREMELY lucky to get her through that.

However, she surely ain't out of the woods, so let us know how she's doing when you get some news! Fingers crossed in the meantime!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> (
> 
> Any more news on Qannik?
> 
> ...


LOL caroline trust me i was burping her like a baby to try make her burp or bring back up lol

yeps all her food will meet the clever and she will be given a bit at a time fed seperately to the others until she learns to slow down 



LisaD said:


> Really hope she's ok, there's nothing worse than having a poorly pet and not being able to do much to ease their pain.
> Big hugs to you all x
> Lis


 
Thank you :flrt:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

thinking of you and quannik emma, if you need us you know where we are:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Emma,

Sorry to hear about the dog. Sincerely hope it is ok.

Keep your chin up.

Neil


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> So sorry to read this, but you are so lucky that her stomach didn't twist, you'd have been EXTREMELY lucky to get her through that.
> 
> However, she surely ain't out of the woods, so let us know how she's doing when you get some news! Fingers crossed in the meantime!


 
i know the vet ouldnt believe that her stomach hadnt twisted too 

im gonna call the vets again shortly as i cant wait till 3 to see how she is 

nopes your very right she isnt out of the woods yet an they may even have to keep her in until she is 



ditta said:


> thinking of you and quannik emma, if you need us you know where we are:flrt::flrt::flrt:


thank you ditta :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kodakira said:


> Hi Emma,
> 
> Sorry to hear about the dog. Sincerely hope it is ok.
> 
> ...


Thank you neil 



I have just got off the phone not much change i have to call back in another couple of hours and see how things are going 

gawd i hate waiting


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

Hope you get good news soon. Must have been terrifying. Bloat is always a worry good job you reacted quickly. x


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> I have just got off the phone not much change i have to call back in another couple of hours and see how things are going
> 
> gawd i hate waiting


You and me both! I hate waiting in these sort of circumstances too! Your mind just goes haywire with all the worst scenarios, doesn't it??


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

oh no what a nightmare, i would be sick with worry too! hope she recovers, positive vibes are on the way to you.


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Thinking of you Emma and hoping your girl gets better soon and all is well....:grouphug:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Only just logged on. Emma hun so sorry to hear about your baby girl. Bloat is horrid Ive seen is in GSD a few times. One of my friends dogs had to have his stomach stapled to stop it twisting. It seems deep chested dogs are more prone to it. Fingers crossed she will causing chaos again soon. I think you are right about feeding seperately so the competition when feeding is reduced.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Me too - guess you've learned that lesson the hard way, but it's worth a try because if it's happened once it can happen again and I'm certain you already know that!


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

sorry to hear this, i really hope she is ok,


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

any news on her emma av been thinking about her all day


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

How awful for you both, thank god you spotted it straight away. Any news from the vet yet?

Jo


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Well fed the dogs as normal this morning................and Qannik my youngest sibe.................blew up to the size of a barrell and started doing real strange things with her body.................scared the living daylights out of me  i rushed her onto the vets an yips was just as i thought bloat
> 
> They have kept her in for the afternoon her stomach hadnt twisted thankfully but thats what they need to prevent from happening otherwise she will need a life saving op
> 
> ...


 This is one of the reasons I have a bowl of kibble down all the time. Nobody gets hungry enough to bolt their food and nobody gets bloat.
I was given that tip decades ago by a vet who also bred boxers. Its a risk with any of the big deep chested breeds.Hope your dog is ok though.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Just come on and read this. So sorry Emma. Any news on the little girl? Fingers crossed she's okay.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Oh Emma ((Huggs))

Thinking of you both


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

update from emma

she is at her mums....just got back from vets, they are keeping her in overnight as they are still worried about her, she has told them if quannik needs operating on then to go ahead and not waste time trying to contact her.......

emma is still too upset to come on comp but has asked us to thank everybody for their concerns and best wishes


:flrt:


----------



## LyddicleaveBurrow (Aug 11, 2008)

*Qannik*

I'm so sorry to hear of Qannik's problems :sad:- I hope that she has a speedy recovery.
Thinking of you as you must be worried sick.

Heather.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Good luck Quannik! Ive read about bloat before, as i am partial to the deep chested breeds! and it sounds awful

Thank god your such a good keeper and got her to the vets in time

Thinking of you


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ditta/Cat if you speak to Emma send her my love and big hugs for her too


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

royal_girly said:


> Hope you get good news soon. Must have been terrifying. Bloat is always a worry good job you reacted quickly. x


yeps im glad too feeling a bit lost as she had to stay in  



feorag said:


> You and me both! I hate waiting in these sort of circumstances too! Your mind just goes haywire with all the worst scenarios, doesn't it??


i feel shite cant eat or owt we saw her when i went on with jon an lucy and she still looks huge  robert was gonna let her come home then changed his mind cos she ballooned again when he brought her upstairs to us 



butterfingersbimbo said:


> oh no what a nightmare, i would be sick with worry too! hope she recovers, positive vibes are on the way to you.


yips i could quiet easily be physically sick 



MSL said:


> Thinking of you Emma and hoping your girl gets better soon and all is well....:grouphug:


Thank you hun : victory:


----------



## Caraneb (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Emma,

Hope your dogs getting better, its a nightmare waiting to hear from vets. I'm far from an expert but I got advised to feed my akita from a raised dish as it apparently can help prevent bloat. I dont know how true this is but it might be something worth looking into ? 

Good luck, hope alls well for you soon.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Only just logged on. Emma hun so sorry to hear about your baby girl. Bloat is horrid Ive seen is in GSD a few times. One of my friends dogs had to have his stomach stapled to stop it twisting. It seems deep chested dogs are more prone to it. Fingers crossed she will causing chaos again soon. I think you are right about feeding seperately so the competition when feeding is reduced.


 
Thanks shell i have to say its one of the most scariest things in the world to see it really is im devastated my poor baby is going through this and she is all alone which is worse without her pack she has never ever spent a night alone in her life 

and she is only 11 months old 



feorag said:


> Me too - guess you've learned that lesson the hard way, but it's worth a try because if it's happened once it can happen again and I'm certain you already know that!


I have learnt a very hard lesson thats for sure


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you cat an ditta for updating people 


have been on at my mum and dads cos i just felt so ill i know non of this is my fault but you still cant help but blame yourself anyways 

When jon an lucy came over with bam as she had an appointment i went on with them to see Qannik Robert was gonna let her come home but she ballooned again so he decided to keep her over night to be safe  she isnt in as much pain as she was or spasiumin (spelling sorry) anymore due to the pain killers and the anti-biotics she is on but she is still at risk for now hence them keeping her very quiet an rested so there is no risk of the bowel twisting 

Its more devastating the fact that even though she isnt alone there is someone there with her this is the 1st time in her whole 11 months she has been away from her family when she came from her mum and sibblings she came straight into my pack 

I just feel so horrible


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Emma I'm so sorry you're going through this trauma. It happened to one of mine a few years ago. She didn't bolt her food before it happened, but my god she did after. 5 days on a liquid only diet. She did twist and she ruptured her spleen, but she recovered well and didn't bloat again so take heart from that, it it might never happen to your dog again. 
She is very young to suffer this horrible condition - it normally happens to dogs between 6 and 9 years old. 
Thinking of you and your girl x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> Emma I'm so sorry you're going through this trauma. It happened to one of mine a few years ago. She didn't bolt her food before it happened, but my god she did after. 5 days on a liquid only diet. She did twist and she ruptured her spleen, but she recovered well and didn't bloat again so take heart from that, it it might never happen to your dog again.
> She is very young to suffer this horrible condition - it normally happens to dogs between 6 and 9 years old.
> Thinking of you and your girl x


 
Thank you Evie hun 

yeah i was shocked when she started with all the symptoms of bloat with her being so young  

i had read up on bloat previously but not into any great depths so when she started acting strange 1st thing i did was put into google what she was doing and bloat was what came up and unfortunately was proved when i got her to the vets


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Bloat is just something that happens, there are no sure fire ways guaranteed to prevent it.
It is a condition that is often fatal and is probably the most urgent medical emergency a dog can have.
Well done Emma, your prompt action in recognising the seriousness of what was happening saved your dogs life. Those who are ignorant of the condition, and delay in taking action are much more likely to lose their dogs.
My dog twisted very early in the morning, on an empty stomach and she hadn't even been for a walk yet. None of the normal guidelines would have made any difference whatsover.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My friends GSD bloated and had his stomach stapled to prevent it twisting. He is now aged 7 years and still bloats but thankfully goes down as quick as he comes up. It can just happen and fast action saves the dogs life. Well done Emma:2thumb:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear this Emma, keep us informed as to how she gets on.

I've tidied this up a little.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you fangio will make sure i let people know im going on to see her when i have dropped my son at school in the morning and taking Marni as he has an appointment tomorrow too ( health check and a routine one)


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

Oh god how awful for you, my Midge's dad, and his litter brother died from bloat so we are always extra careful with him.

Well done for spotting it though. My vet always tells me to keep a bottle of Gaviscon (or similar) at hand and if we suspect bloat to get as much down him whilst on the way to vet, gives them a little extra time apparently. Needless to say we have a cupboard full should the occassion arrive.

I wish your little girl a speedy recovery.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Fuzzball said:


> Oh god how awful for you, my Midge's dad, and his litter brother died from bloat so we are always extra careful with him.
> 
> Well done for spotting it though. My vet always tells me to keep a bottle of Gaviscon (or similar) at hand and if we suspect bloat to get as much down him whilst on the way to vet, gives them a little extra time apparently. Needless to say we have a cupboard full should the occassion arrive.
> 
> I wish your little girl a speedy recovery.


Thank you hun 

i never in a million years expected it to happen to one of my younger pups just glad i didnt panic i just went into gotta do mode i shocked myself really


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Huggy my friends GSD used to have Gaviscon:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Think im deffo gonna get some in just incase : victory:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

aw lil qannik, im sure she'l be fine! when we saw her she didnt look bad and her tail started waggin when she saw em lol... i think they just thought to be 100% they would keep her in...

hahahha when they brought her up to us, i think with excitment she farted.... OH... MY.... GOD!.... lol really did stink, jon said in a hush voice lucy is that you... i was like no its not u cheeky git!:lol2: emma thinks it was jon and just trying to cover it by blaming the dog... hehe


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Hope she's ok emma and is home and better real quick, thinking you both X


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> aw lil qannik, im sure she'l be fine! when we saw her she didnt look bad and her tail started waggin when she saw em lol... i think they just thought to be 100% they would keep her in...
> 
> hahahha when they brought her up to us, i think with excitment she farted.... OH... MY.... GOD!.... lol really did stink, jon said in a hush voice lucy is that you... i was like no its not u cheeky git!:lol2: emma thinks it was jon and just trying to cover it by blaming the dog... hehe


 

yips i would deffo say it was jon :whistling2:

Oh im so staying out of his way next time ya here :lol2::lol2:

with a nose peg of course :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

gwinni said:


> Hope she's ok emma and is home and better real quick, thinking you both X


 
thanks hun she is a tough lil cookie an i have faith in her to make a full recovery :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Love & Hugs to you Emma! xxx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

thank you colin :flrt:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lol i have to live with him!!!!:bash::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> lol i have to live with him!!!!:bash::flrt:


:lol2:your a rave woman lucy a brave woman :lol2:


*Runs before jon reads it :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:*


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

hope he is feeling much better this morning chic! : victory:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hope your girl is back to normal this morning


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

im just on the phone now waiting for an update : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Qannik had to be operated on last night im just about to go out the door and go see sally and find out how she is doing


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oh Im sorry Hun,did they staple her stomach to stop it happening again?. Poor you:blush: Big Hugs for you and Qannik(((o)))


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

i am really sorry to hear that  

i hope she recovers quick from her operation.. big huggies to her from me:flrt:


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh no :sad:

Sending lots of hugs and positive thoughts.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

hope she is alright emma, fingers crossed for you


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

just got back from the vets 

they are keeping her again over night tonight to ensure pure rest 

she came through the op fine they opened her up because she twisted and when they did there was aprrox 3 days of undigested food in her  so good job they did 

im going back on laters for another chat with them on whats gone on an how she is getting on 

so will keep people updated on her progress


----------



## LisaD (Jun 1, 2008)

Aww, really hope she's ok
Lis x


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

i really happy she pulled through emma, give her a hug from me :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

she is gonna get nothing but hugs when she gets home 


its amazing how much you miss them she is one of the quietest ones too but there is still a big gap where she should be in the pack :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

*Big Hugs :grouphug:*


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> *Big Hugs :grouphug:*


 
Thank you hun :flrt:


Gonna have a wonderful poop filled day just dont the 3 monthly worm on the rest of the gang :lol2:


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

how is she hunni?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Called the vets again just before she is doing well still very sleepy from the general and feeling sorry for herself but they are happy with how she is doing for now 

huskies can take a lil longer coming round from anasthetics than that of other breeds of dogs 

but im happy she is still alive an with me and hopefully may be home tomorrow eve :flrt:


----------



## LyddicleaveBurrow (Aug 11, 2008)

*Qannik*

Hi,

I hope that Qannik is back home with you very soon.

All the best to you and Qannik - you've both been through a terrible time.

Heather.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> just got back from the vets
> 
> they are keeping her again over night tonight to ensure pure rest
> 
> ...


I think I'll start the 'big vet bill owners club' I will be the founder member, you wanna be club sec'?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I think I'll start the 'big vet bill owners club' I will be the founder member, you wanna be club sec'?


 
yips why the hell not hey :no1:

couldnt happen at a greater time lol just before xmas too :bash::lol2:


though i do have to say i am starting to question the BARF diet myself yes me the one who has stuck up for it and bigged it up


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> yips why the hell not hey :no1:
> 
> couldnt happen at a greater time lol just before xmas too :bash::lol2:
> 
> ...


 I am scrooge. I tell everyone I don't 'do' Xmas which means I get away cheaply :lol2:
I am still in favour of BARF but not completely BARF as I don't like and have never liked the idea of only one or two meals a day meaning that they are ravenous and gulp their food too fast. I find it also causes food agression, hence my having a huge washing up bowl of kibble down all the time to pick at when they feel peckish. It stops the gulping and snatching at the meat or bones.
I hope your girly is fine. You'll be on tenterhooks now watching the rest of the pack for signs of bloat just like I have Ellie seperated from the rest of the dogs for fear they'll bump her and her other eyeball will fall out.:blush:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I am scrooge. I tell everyone I don't 'do' Xmas which means I get away cheaply :lol2:
> I am still in favour of BARF but not completely BARF as I don't like and have never liked the idea of only one or two meals a day meaning that they are ravenous and gulp their food too fast. I find it also causes food agression, hence my having a huge washing up bowl of kibble down all the time to pick at when they feel peckish. It stops the gulping and snatching at the meat or bones.
> I hope your girly is fine. You'll be on tenterhooks now watching the rest of the pack for signs of bloat just like I have Ellie seperated from the rest of the dogs for fear they'll bump her and her other eyeball will fall out.:blush:


 
can you pm me what kibble you use and where from an price :lol2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Glad she came through the surgery well, fingers crossed that she's back home with you all soon.

Jo


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Fenny when ya first put a bowl of kibble down do they not just keep eating it as mine are so bloody greedy Im sure they would. Em glad shes on the mend. It can happen on any diet. Huggy can do it with no flippin food, so dont think its just food related


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Fenny when ya first put a bowl of kibble down do they not just keep eating it as mine are so bloody greedy Im sure they would. Em glad shes on the mend. It can happen on any diet. Huggy can do it with no flippin food, so dont think its just food related


no i know its the fact that she bolted the food an practically ate it whole 


they got 4 big metal trays heaped of chicken that hadnt digested an some of it even looked whole thats scared me 

they said was approx 3 days worth of undigested food  

i just want to get them back to where they can come and go to the food an eat if hungry or not bother if not again 

yes BARF is a fantastic diet i dont dispute it but its not good for the ones that dont chew their food first 

i dont have a grinder so dont have the option of grinding 1st and dont have anywere to put a grinder either lol


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Fenny when ya first put a bowl of kibble down do they not just keep eating it as mine are so bloody greedy Im sure they would. Em glad shes on the mend. It can happen on any diet. Huggy can do it with no flippin food, so dont think its just food related


 Yes they do go a bit mad at first. The trick is to get the biggest plainest kibble you can find. Their jaws get tired before they overeat.
Secondly, think you or me starting work in a cake factory and being told we can eat what we like. We'd stuff outrselves for the first 2 weeks, then not be able to face another mouthful. That's how it is when you start feeding ad-lib. I know cos I've seen the rescue dogs do it, including little chalky who was a barrel for the first week and the second week just ate normally. I don't have one overweight dog here as Nerys will testify and that's including the cavaliers which are prone to being overweight as a breed. I have fed ad lib for the last 20 odd years.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> no i know its the fact that she bolted the food an practically ate it whole
> 
> 
> they got 4 big metal trays heaped of chicken that hadnt digested an some of it even looked whole thats scared me
> ...


 
isnt it pretty cheap to buy minced meat em? like minced turkey or chuck?

it might be easier to digest and less likely to cause a blockage.

mince always seems the cheapest type of meat when i buy for the ferrets along with chicken wings which I remember feeding my ute puppy 

that said, i dont buy in the same quantities you must :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> isnt it pretty cheap to buy minced meat em? like minced turkey or chuck?
> 
> it might be easier to digest and less likely to cause a blockage.
> 
> ...


 
it would be too expensive to feed 7 adult sized dogs on mince meat hun 

im gonna stick with some BARF just change my routine to like fenwomans


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Emma I know someone else whos dog had a similar problem when using carcasses. I stopped feeding them after that. I use a lot of poultry necks now. Have a look at Anglian meats, they do all kinds of different minces and whole meats and even minced up veg and it isn't too expensive if you buy in bulk.
So glad she's doing ok. x


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Evie said:


> Emma I know someone else whos dog had a similar problem when using carcasses. I stopped feeding them after that. I use a lot of poultry necks now. Have a look at Anglian meats, they do all kinds of different minces and whole meats and even minced up veg and it isn't too expensive if you buy in bulk.
> So glad she's doing ok. x


 I think the problem would have arisen had she been fed on mince and minced veg. The situation as I understand it, is caused by a sudden great dollop of food landing in the stomach in one big blob by greedily gulping it down. This is often caused because the dog gets really hungry between meals so by the time the bowl is down it is really hungry and tends to bolt the food. Of course a great big blob of food which hasn't been chewed, will just sit there and not get digested properly and then the next blob gets swallowed and ends up on top of the first blob which still hasn't been digested because it needs to be chewed and covered in saliva to pre digest it if youlike which is why dogs, and humans salivate when they anticipate getting some food.
Having kept for over 25 years, large deep chested dogs, bloat and torsion has always been a concern and I was told way back then by a vet, not to feed the dogs only once a day and never to let them get really hungry. He told me to leave kibble down which I do. They still get whole carcase and minced meats, heart, tripe etc but when dinner time comes around, they tend to eat for pleasure and not because they are ravenous. There is no gulping or competition because they aren't famished and <touch wood> I have never had bloat in any of my dogs.
In the wild, dogs will pull down an animal and gorge, they then lay about doing nothing but sleep, when they get peckish, they nibble on bits of bone, hide etc and I think that them nibbling on kibble emulates this.Most of us who feed whole carcase would pick up any bits of gore they leave for later so they have no opportunity to nibble on bits when they feel peckish. Another thing to remember is, in the wild, they feast on a cascase, then just laze about for a few days. They often don't eat a big meal daily. Perhaps on a couple of times a week, the rest of the time picking over the 'bits'.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I think the problem would have arisen had she been fed on mince and minced veg. The situation as I understand it, is caused by a sudden great dollop of food landing in the stomach in one big blob by greedily gulping it down. This is often caused because the dog gets really hungry between meals.


My standard poodle twisted 15 hours after her last meal. She was a picky nibbly eater, and had only had half her normal amount of food, given 3 hours after exersize. I really don't think there is an established 'cause'. 

When my friends lab twisted, he had had carcasses for a few consecutive days and his belly was full of undigested food. Not sure what the regime had been with regard to exersize in relation to feeding.

Having had 3 GSDs all greedy eaters, (non of which suffered gastric probs), I was very aware of gastric torsion and took all the usual precautions to guard against it but Zephyr the poodle still bloated in spite of everything I did to prevent it. It is just one of those things that is surrounded by theories but not much as far as I am aware in the way of real concrete preventative measures. 

It is a horrible and unforgiving condition and ulltimately all anyone can do is read up about it and go with their best instincts.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie thats exactly like what happend to Qan what happened to the lab they had carcus a few days running 

the removed about 3 days worth of undigested food out of her stomach


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, here I am coming in like the duck's *rse again - I've been rushing around all day and just glanced on here between coming in and going back out at at tea-time, so I've just had time to read through all the threads posted today.

That excellent news that she's OK Emma! I'm made up for you (and her), but what you're gonna have to do to slow down her eating, I honestly don't know! I guess it'll be trial and error to find out what works best for her?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> Well, here I am coming in like the duck's *rse again - I've been rushing around all day and just glanced on here between coming in and going back out at at tea-time, so I've just had time to read through all the threads posted today.
> 
> That excellent news that she's OK Emma! I'm made up for you (and her), but what you're gonna have to do to slow down her eating, I honestly don't know! I guess it'll be trial and error to find out what works best for her?


 
im putting them on kibble with barf fed inbetween so they hopefully wont rush it 

its scared the hell outta me and i know it can happen on either diet can bloat but have more chance of controlling the speed she eats at and the amount she swollows whole on kibble


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Just called the vets and Qannik can come home today but she will be on a special diet and have to go back for a check tomorrow :no1:


will update when i get her home as will be going for her in an hour or so when my mum can take me down :2thumb:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Just called the vets and Qannik can come home today but she will be on a special diet and have to go back for a check tomorrow :no1:
> 
> 
> will update when i get her home as will be going for her in an hour or so when my mum can take me down :2thumb:


great news emma

really happy for you and qannik :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

RasperAndy said:


> great news emma
> 
> really happy for you and qannik :2thumb:


 
yeah me too :flrt:

and the dogs are doing well going back to kibble lol they did eat alot last nite till they realised i just kept filling the bowl :lol2::lol2:

They aint eaten much this morn hmmm cant think why lol 

but food aggression has gone and panic to get to food too all in an evening wow my dogs are bloody quick learners :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

So pleased she can come home today:2thumb: What kibble you using Emma??


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2008)

ah hope she gets better real soon,


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Im using chappie to see how they go on that wanted something bland but not too boring shell lol


right i have her home but gotta go back on with her they forgot to take her canula out of her leg lol 

she is doing okies has shed load of tablets to take and a special diet to follow until safe to put her onto kibble again 

she has to go back tomorrow for a check but she seems good in herself an very glad to be home 

and xmas is cancelled here for at least 3 years now :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

and the person who has missed her most is keona her partner in crime keona is currently sitting with her nose and paws through qanniks crate bars :flrt::lol2:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

i am so glad she is home and i bet you two are even more glad :flrt:
i hope she gets back to her normal self very soon...xx

I put my two girls on barf diet for quite a few months and then gave up on it... keiko was sick for the first week even with introducing it slowly and also had diarea, both had bone chips in.. but this soon calmed down when her stomach acids could cope.
the malamute mushka was fine on it but her fur went all greesy and my hands would be white after stroking her (same with the other girl keiko) and the house had a funny smell about it (not a nice doggy smell but something else ) and their breath smelt..

with both of them we had to split them and most the time they would eat it very well but then sometimes they would swallow something whole that they should of chewed first..

i am not putting down barf as i am sure it really works for some owners and dogs but i know it didnt work for my two for differnt reasons ..
i am back to letting them graze on their food (small x large kibble) and there is less stress in the house.....
alot more poo but less stress.. and the house smells of lovely doggy smells, their coats are lovely and shiney and their breath is lovely:lol2: they also seem happyer which is the best bit


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ladyboid said:


> i am so glad she is home and i bet you two are even more glad :flrt:
> i hope she gets back to her normal self very soon...xx
> 
> I put my two girls on barf diet for quite a few months and then gave up on it... keiko was sick for the first week even with introducing it slowly and also had diarea, both had bone chips in.. but this soon calmed down when her stomach acids could cope.
> ...


 
yeah i know what you mean hun 

i thought it was working for me till all this hence my change 

i forgot the disgusting milkshake poo that i would have to go through till the food settled with them Oh wat fun lol


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

so pleased shes home with her pack emma..........will have to visit soon with a special cuddle for her:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ditta said:


> so pleased shes home with her pack emma..........will have to visit soon with a special cuddle for her:flrt:


 
yeah definately ditta 

im gonna pm you cos need to chat


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

So happy she is better hun, I have kibble down all the time and you'd think with labs it would be a problem but it isn't they just eat when they want to and there is generally a full bowl down most of the day with snacks being taken when they feel like it....I suppose its like anything if you know you can have something anytime the greed to get it down asap soon goes.....the husky is the cutest though she just lies down to snack.....just taking one biccie at a time ntil she has had a few then she just falls asleep with her head in the bowl.....

Really pleased everything is ok and I hope you keep the dreaded Bloat at bay in future.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you hun 


yeah has been a very stressful upsetting an worrying and expensive experience which i hope and pray to god i never have to go through again 

she is curled up in her crate asleep with all the dogs laid round poking noses through :flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

that's great news! hope she is ok now! :2thumb:


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh Em I've only just been on the inter-net. Finished reading the whole thread. So glad and relived to hear that she's home.

I saw bloat a few times while working in kennels, it is such a cruel and devastating condition.

Loads of love and hugs to you and your mini zoo:lol2::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

WOOHOO! So happy for you both of you! Bet she's chuffed she's home!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> that's great news! hope she is ok now! :2thumb:


she seems okies but she is back for a check at the vets tomorrow : victory:

thank you : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

memzy emma said:


> Oh Em I've only just been on the inter-net. Finished reading the whole thread. So glad and relived to hear that she's home.
> 
> I saw bloat a few times while working in kennels, it is such a cruel and devastating condition.
> 
> Loads of love and hugs to you and your mini zoo:lol2::flrt::flrt::flrt:


yeah she is home where she belongs and im so grateful yet again to my vets this time for saving one of my babies lives :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

gwinni said:


> WOOHOO! So happy for you both of you! Bet she's chuffed she's home!


 
she is lol bless her when i had to take her back on to have the needle out she was so worried i was gonna leave her there again bless :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

gwinni said:


> WOOHOO! So happy for you both of you! Bet she's chuffed she's home!


 
she definately is she was so worried when we had to go back on for the needle out that i was gonna leave her there again :flrt::flrt:


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> yeah she is home where she belongs and im so grateful yet again to my vets this time for saving one of my babies lives :flrt::flrt:


Your vets are bloody brilliant:notworthy:. SOOOO glad she back at home and the rest of the pack are showing concern for her:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

memzy emma said:


> Your vets are bloody brilliant:notworthy:. SOOOO glad she back at home and the rest of the pack are showing concern for her:flrt::flrt:


yeah they truely are and the best thing about them is they care about the animals and not the money 

if i had taken qannik to my old vets they would have let her die because i didnt have the money there and then to pay for treatment :devil:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

So glad shes ok Hun. The feeling of panic that rises with something like this is awful. Big Hugs for you both (((flrt)))


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> So glad shes ok Hun. The feeling of panic that rises with something like this is awful. Big Hugs for you both (((flrt)))


thank u shell:flrt::flrt::flrt:

i know i dont know what i would have done if this had happened before i found these vets i really dread to think


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

Count yourself lucky we breed and show chinese chow chows and they are prone for having bloat. Our ever first bred male at 4 years old got bloat we phoned the vets said he aint very well and he looked a little swollen on his tummy. They said give him a paracetamol he just has indigestion, they were having a party at the vets and just wanted to return to the party, next morning Solomon died. My dad flipped at the vets, your lucky you caught it early and didnt have to suffer a painful death like my Soloman


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bgfaith said:


> Count yourself lucky we breed and show chinese chow chows and they are prone for having bloat. Our ever first bred male at 4 years old got bloat we phoned the vets said he aint very well and he looked a little swollen on his tummy. They said give him a paracetamol he just has indigestion, they were having a party at the vets and just wanted to return to the party, next morning Solomon died. My dad flipped at the vets, your lucky you caught it early and didnt have to suffer a painful death like my Soloman


 

i wouldn say im lucky if i was lucky she wouldnt have had to go through it at all :lol2:

but yeah i know what you mean its a shame when vets stop caring about the job they trained to do in the 1st place because money is more important


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My young GSD acted a bit strange and kept panting the duty Emergency vet said it sounds like a mild fit Im sure he will be fine bring him tomorrow if you are still worried. I said NO I need to see you now. Its a20 minute drive to the vet, he was dead before we got there. My beautiful gorgeous boy. I insisted on a pm immediately and he had a faulty heart that was never picked up during vaccination and all his organs were compromised and he had a chest filled with fluid. He went to sleep and that was the end. I know even if I could have got him there sooner he would stilll have died but it doesnt make the pain go away


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> My young GSD acted a bit strange and kept panting the duty Emergency vet said it sounds like a mild fit Im sure he will be fine bring him tomorrow if you are still worried. I said NO I need to see you now. Its a20 minute drive to the vet, he was dead before we got there. My beautiful gorgeous boy. I insisted on a pm immediately and he had a faulty heart that was never picked up during vaccination and all his organs were compromised and he had a chest filled with fluid. He went to sleep and that was the end. I know even if I could have got him there sooner he would stilll have died but it doesnt make the pain go away


I remember you going through that hun  was very very sad


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

*January this year*

i was upstairs feeding my reptiles around tea time when Rasper collapsed in the kitchen, my OH screamed at me to come down there is something wrong, i legged it down the stairs as he was struggling to get up,

phoned the vet, picked him up and shot up there straight away, (oh drove crying her eyes out) arrived at the vets he said he needs surgery now but he can't perform it here as the other practice is more suited, so we then had to drive miles away, following the vet.

Rasper was dieing in my arms on the way of a burst tuma on his spleen, arrived at the vets with a 3 and half stone dog in my arms and they wouldn't even look at him until i signed the paperwork!!!!

my OH signed and the vets became nice as pie then, he died on the operating table and they managed to save him, 3 days later he came home minus a spleen and a lot of fur,

but he is OK now, and snoring his head off next to me :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

RasperAndy said:


> *January this year*
> 
> i was upstairs feeding my reptiles around tea time when Rasper collapsed in the kitchen, my OH screamed at me to come down there is something wrong, i legged it down the stairs as he was struggling to get up,
> 
> ...


 
its ridiculous aint it :bash:

im so glad he made him bless him he is a fighter thats for sure :flrt:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> its ridiculous aint it :bash:
> 
> im so glad he made him bless him he is a fighter thats for sure :flrt:


thanks,

why do we do it to our selves :bash:, we love them for the duration of there lives, but we become emotional wrecks when something happens to our pets.

i cry a little at funerals (not much) but rasper hurts himself and its flood gates time.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

RasperAndy said:


> thanks,
> 
> why do we do it to our selves :bash:, we love them for the duration of there lives, but we become emotional wrecks when something happens to our pets.
> 
> i cry a little at funerals (not much) but rasper hurts himself and its flood gates time.


 
so know wat u mean LOL 


aww my poor bean i dint realise how long her scar actually was  its hooooooge


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> so know wat u mean LOL
> 
> 
> aww my poor bean i dint realise how long her scar actually was  its hooooooge


AAHH i think its lovely that the pack are sticking there noses through the cage. they understand she isn't well, thats love for ya


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah i have left the crate door open and when she wants to come out an lay they all follow an lay round her lol 

its amazing you know how they sense they have to be careful 

my big clumsy mal x an biggest husky both are fantastic with puppies they play so gentle with them 

same with the others if they are ill or injured they are so caring an gentle its as if they somehow know :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Well Qannik had her check today Sally is happy with her wound and stitches BUT i have another worry now 

The nurse forgot to inform me yest when she discharged qannik that i have to watch her closely as she is highly at risk from peritinitus (spelling) hence why she is on so many tablets they are a combination to try prevent it occuring  

Reason she is at risk from this is because they had to manually empty the belly.............of course anything from the stomach is toxic to the rest of the body and can cause peritinitus (spelling) 

she is running a temprature and sally said she expects that for at least 7-10 days 

but i have to keep a close eye on her if she starts feeling unwell or stops eating the wound starts oozing or anything abnormal for her i have to rush her straight back in without a hesitation 

so im on effin tenterhooks again..............i think im gonna go insane 

so my lil girls not outta the woods completely yet


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

our pot bellied pig ded from peritinitus 3 weeks after a good kicking from yobs..........so stay on top of her emma its bloody terrifying....im sorry to be passing this on but we thought he was out of the woods so did the vets


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ditta said:


> our pot bellied pig ded from peritinitus 3 weeks after a good kicking from yobs..........so stay on top of her emma its bloody terrifying....im sorry to be passing this on but we thought he was out of the woods so did the vets


 
yeah i deffo am gonna do thats a fact come too far to loose her to that


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Poor you what a worry. Have ya still stopped smoking or has the stress got the better of you:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Just keep giving the antibiotics and she should be fine. It's peritonitis BTW


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Poor you what a worry. Have ya still stopped smoking or has the stress got the better of you:whistling2:


 
No believe it or not i aint had a *** im so proud of myself as somat like this normally draws me back to the **** lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Just keep giving the antibiotics and she should be fine. It's peritonitis BTW


thank you lol im rubbish with spelling lol 


yeah thats what sally said too : victory:


----------

